# Problem with fishy fridge



## Musgo (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello every body

I hope this is the right place for this post.

We have a problem with our fridge smelling after it defrosted with a packet of fridge inside.

We seem to have tried every thing to get rid of the smell but no luck so far
Any help gratefully recieved

Mosse


----------



## Musgo (Mar 8, 2010)

*Fishy fridge*

Sorry that should have read " with a packet of frozen fish inside" which defrosted, on to the base of the fridge


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We always left old newspapers in RV fridges that smelled musty. Always took those smells away. Might be worth a try.

Ray.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Have you tried cleaning with bicarbonate of soda or leaving a dish of vinegar in the closed fridge for a day or two? Sorry, can't think of anything else.
Lesley


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Clean the inside of the refrigerator with bi-carbonate of soda with a dash of white wine vinegar 8O


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

richardjames said:


> Clean the inside of the refrigerator with bi-carbonate of soda with a dash of white wine vinegar 8O


........and leave a small dish of bicarb in there for a few days it will absorb the pong.

JohnW


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

After giving it a good clean with bicarb you could put some charcoal in a cloth bag and hang that from a shelf as thats absorbs bad odours, learn't that trick as apprentice frig engineer many many years ago when when there were 5 year apprentships


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I was told to put hot lemon juice in a dish.
Never tried it.

dave p


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

agree with lemon after wash

joe


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fridge*

Hi

1) A dish with some bicard in it left in the fridge

2) Two lemons, cut in half left in the fridge.

Russell

I always have an old lemon in the fridge, and chop the end of now and again to freshen it up.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Open the fridge....

Chuck in a grenade......

Close door..........quickly.....

Lean on fridge door with your back pressed firmly against...

Wait for the bang..... job done..... no smell.


I thought everyone would know how to get rid of a smelly fridge. Clearly not.

Freddiebooks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dear Freddie, 
The answer is always simple when you know it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

So true DTP.....

I have a similiar technique for when you need to clear a brim full toilet cassette. 

Quick and Easy...... When you know how !!!


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

i agree with all the bicarb answers you dont need cooking bicarbonate of soda its cheaper in boxes from the chemist dont use soda crystals like i did first time very caustic 
i put bicarb in a saucer and cut an old lemon in half dip the lemon in the bicarb and rub it all over ths inner surfaces of the fridge 
its also very important to leave your fridge door open when your not using it then air circulates and the mustiness doesn't build up
p's my husband put a plastic bag of new potatoes in the little cupboard under the cooker WHAT a FESTERING STINK there was
it took me ages to find where the smell was coming from and when i found them they were PUTRID it took weeks to get rid of the smell i wouldn't care so much but he never helps load the m/h so why he
managed to create such a disaster i don't know!!!
all the very best 
cath


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

PM your address and I'll send some of my smelly socks, bung 'em in the fridge and seal for a couple of days and lo and behold, you won't smell fish anymore...... :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd reccomend a good rub down with half a lemon, then go sit in the fridge overnight.

If that seems extreme, try rubbing the inside of the fridge with half a lemon.

Kev.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*croc*

Hi
Made the same mistake bloody fish fingers!
The smell has to be experienced!
Tried everything
Bi Carb kgs of lemons
multi orifice cleaners
Still cudnt bear to eat anything from fridge!
Then Croc Odour Fridge ! a French idea!
Only worked after 2nd!
Now have a 3rd 1 and smells really fresh again! Got mine from
Alidnetto one of the three cheapo shops!
Barry


----------

